# Showing off my boyfriend's Umbrella Cockatoo!



## Squirt (Feb 3, 2014)

Before I shot this she was sitting next to me and hiding her head behind me. I would say peekaboo! and she would do what she does in this video. By the time I thought to get my camera ready she climbed on me. So this isn't the whole peekaboo experience.

He adopted Angela from a rescue about a month or so ago. For some reason she has decided she likes me better than him. At least for now.  She is about 14 years old.






Edit: Sorry Nick&#8230;I keep forgetting about the widescreen on my phone. Oopsie.


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

She is just so adorable. I got to meet my first Umbrella at the beginning of the month. He was only 6 months old and an absolute sweetie. There are not that many Umbrella's in Australia so it was a real treat for me.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Aww, Angela is such a sweetheart and she really loves your "peekaboos", what a happy birdie she is!!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

She is stunning and so white and gorgeous and lovely and.......More pictures definitely needed


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Angela is beautiful! I'd love to see more pictures of her!*


----------



## Squirt (Feb 3, 2014)

I just typed a bunch and lost it! Argh!

She is a very sweet bird and a lot of fun! She has the sweetest voice. She says hi and hello in many alluring and seductive ways. She really is like having a baby. She likes to be played with like you would a baby. Peekaboo, bobbing up and down chanting her name gets her really excited and she will bob up and down with you and sometimes flap her wings. And she loves to cuddle. She is a velcro bird. She wants to be where you are, preferably on you or being pet. She says a lot of different things. Oh, and she can scream like a Ptedrydactyl.

My boyfriend isn't happy about her name but she knows she is Angela and has been called that for 14 years so he is keeping it. He has a friend named Angela so it bugs him. LOL.

Her previous owners surrendered her because they had a baby which I thought was a lame excuse (and still do to a certain extent). But I could see how it might be an issue as she wants to be with you or on you all the time. I don't know how much they tried working on the situation. Cockatoos are not for everyone.

He never wanted a cockatoo and actually told me I couldn't have one because I would spoil it too much :roll eyes: But at the same rescue where I got my 9 English they just made a "connection." The rescue lady says that happens a lot. Someone will come in thinking they want a certain kind of bird (he wanted a grey) and then end up connecting with a different kind of bird. The bird chooses you! She won't adopt out unless she sees the connection between person and bird.

I will say that most species of cockatoos (if not all) should never have been taken from the wild. I know you can say that about all kinds of birds, but cockatoos really are unique. They aren't parrots. They are very complex creatures. Sadly, MANY end up in rescues. Especially Moluccans. If we could turn back time they should have stayed wild. Galahs are different and tend to be the more independent. People really need to research when they get a cockatoo. They can be difficult to manage, loud, and demanding. There's a site called mytoos.com that anyone wanting a cockatoo should read. They are a LIFELONG commitment.

I took this with my camera on my computer and look terrible. Sorry!





































It's hard to get great photos because she moves a lot. And I took those at night so there wasn't any natural light.


----------



## Squirt (Feb 3, 2014)

That's odd…I use flickr all the time to post photos and they don't come out so tiny...


----------



## keetman (Jan 14, 2014)

she is such a beautiful girl....keetman


----------



## felixandfideaux (Apr 18, 2013)

Such a pretty bird. I am sure you will help give her a great home. I don't think birds should be kept as pets either, but they are here and can't just be set free. It looks like she has such a good home and is so beautiful and happy and healthy at 14. 

Of course I have two parakeets, and I just justify it by thinking that they would probably just be prey in the wild. Your welcome budgie babies!

Enjoy the new baby.


----------



## Trimath (Jan 10, 2013)

Ohh! Michele,
Angela is absolutely adorable; what a beautiful girl.I hope you get to show us a video of her playing peekaboo some time.I agree we definitely need more Angela pics and video ASAP,lol.


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Angela is beautiful and will have a great living home with you


----------

